# Constant car shake at 30-40 mph - Dealer put claim in with GM



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

No. The only vibration I've really felt is when the car upshifts too early and then will refuse to drop back down a gear unless you boot the throttle more.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Negative, neither in my hatch or the sedan in those conditions. My hatch does get some shaking at 68-73, but I've since discovered that the speed was coincidental and that my stiff sidewall aftermarket tires are just translating rough road feel to me.


----------



## Choda (Apr 6, 2017)

It’s been a long process but the dealer bought back my Cruze and I upgraded to a Malibu. I did test drive a Premier Cruze and it did not shake like my LT did. I couldn’t stand the shaking. The dealer couldn’t fix it, GM tried to blow it off.

The Malibu is levels above the Cruze in every comparison except MPG. So far I’m stuck in the 30s, where the Cruze was in the 40s.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Choda said:


> It’s been a long process but the dealer bought back my Cruze and I upgraded to a Malibu. I did test drive a Premier Cruze and it did not shake like my LT did. I couldn’t stand the shaking. The dealer couldn’t fix it, GM tried to blow it off.
> 
> The Malibu is levels above the Cruze in every comparison except MPG. So far I’m stuck in the 30s, where the Cruze was in the 40s.


That's a shame. Wonder what the difference between the Cruzes is, except for wheels/tires?

What Malibu trim/motor did you end up going with?


----------



## Choda (Apr 6, 2017)

The premier has different wheels and tires but more importantly has upgraded rear suspension. Z link. Its a a bolt in option for LT cars.

loaded LT with 1.5 turbo.


----------

